# School placement preference



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Can someone explain something to me. I believe my LO will get preference to whatever school we choose for him, no matter where we live. Does this mean he takes the place of another child applying who is in the catchment or will they simply make an extra space for him in the class?  I have the awkward situation of my boss and I both applying for the same school. They are just on the outskirts of the catchment and we are not in the catchment at all. I would hate for us to effectively  'steal' their place.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Ally it will depend on the policy for that particular school / LA . Some schools have cachment at the top others have LAC or previously LAC.
Good luck!


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Ally


If it is a non faith, state school you are applying for then the Government policy is that LAC and previously LAC get top priority, over and above any other criteria.


Yes, your child will take the place (if over subscribed) of another child within catchment potentially.  Your child should be your only consideration.  Your child deserves the place at the school of your choice - it is one of the few benefits they get as it was recognised by the Government that our kids are generally at a disadvantage due to their poor starts.


Go for it


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

I think generally yes you will take someone else's place - especially if this is applying for reception entry. However as dame Edna says there is a reason you have this opportunity and don't feel bad for taking advantage of a small advantage your child has against everything else they have had to deal with in life.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

where we are the allocation is:


1. LAC 
2. children with early years funding (special needs)
3. siblings of children who are now out of catchment in XYZ villages (as these used to be catchment but boundaries changed and the council must take the siblings for next 10 years)
4. catchment area
5. compelling medical or social reasons 
6. siblings
7. all others prioritized by shortest measurable distance door to door
8. pupils whose premature admission admission to school has been approved by council 


so as i see it you are not taking anybody's place....you are fairly applying, giving your information and the council are putting all applications in order according to the criteria they set as they deem fair. 


LAC are not taking someone else's space - they are taking a space that is rightfully, legally and morally theirs....how could it be anything else? 
(and i say that with a bc applying for an oversubscribed school this year who falls into category 4 - so we hope and pray there is a space for her!!! - we also know of 2 LAC applying from her nursery class - [email protected]@dy good luck to them!!)


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. Gulp. There goes my promotion ;-)


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Ally - really if she lets that affect things she's not a very nice person! 

Hope you both get places so it doesn't become an issue


----------

